# First Betta! Crowntail Male - What Color Is He?



## LakotaWolf (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I just got my very first betta this week. (I've kept guppies, triops, and neon tetras before, but never a betta.) I planned on getting a blue-based betta, but when I walked to the betta display at PetCo, this little guy swam around his cup, flared his fins, and all but yelled "PICK ME PICK ME!!"

So, I did.

Meet The Stig! (I watch a lot of Top Gear.)










http://splintyr.com/artdump/the_stig2.jpg

And here he is in his cup prior to "rehoming":

http://splintyr.com/artdump/the_stig.jpg

His colors are a bit more vivid now and the teal-blue goes further up his body.

He lives in an 8gallon Fluval tank with a heater, filter, some live plants, some nerite snails, and a cave that he ignores. He seems to like the airstone that I run occasionally (set to its lowest setting), and he isn't a pellet snob at all - he'll eat anything I drop into his tank. All in all, he seems exceptionally healthy and very curious about everything. I don't know if a fish can be said to have a "personality", but he's very interesting to watch and interact with either way ;}

Only one thing that I'm still unclear on -

What would you call his color? :}


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Pretty. I'd call him a multicolor grizzle.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Didn't see the need to start a new thread for the exact same question, so I was wondering if anyone had info on my crowntail Ratchet. I know he's gray, but I was just curious if there was a certain name for what he is since he's almost a light metallic blue rather than gray depending on the lighting.

Also, the first fish is really pretty. Hopefully he'll get some more teal to him. I think that would make him really gorgeous.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

lol top gear is awesome The Stig is a pretty epic driver  great name for a fish


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

Pataflafla said:


> Didn't see the need to start a new thread for the exact same question, so I was wondering if anyone had info on my crowntail Ratchet. I know he's gray, but I was just curious if there was a certain name for what he is since he's almost a light metallic blue rather than gray depending on the lighting.
> 
> Also, the first fish is really pretty. Hopefully he'll get some more teal to him. I think that would make him really gorgeous.


i would say that hes a copper crowntail. from what ive seen copper is pretty varied as it depends on the original hue as well as how the light hits them since it range from being almost purpley to goldenish. 

@ the original post: he looks like a turquoise/red marble (almost butterfly!)  soo cute, the face looks like my CT except mines blue/orange


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

LakotaWolf said:


> Meet The Stig! (I watch a lot of Top Gear.)
> Only one thing that I'm still unclear on -
> What would you call his color? :}


OOoohhhh.... Aaaaaaahhh!! Amazingly pretty betta!

Don't have an answer on what to call his colour other than fantastic!

Top Gear is great, btw!


----------



## tanxiren (Jun 18, 2011)

can you guys please help me? im a new collector. i just got my first betta today.*
can u guys tell me if its a male or female? and is it a half moon or what?




*


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

tanxiren said:


> can you guys please help me? im a new collector. i just got my first betta today.*
> can u guys tell me if its a male or female? and is it a half moon or what?
> 
> That's a male. I can't tell if it's halfmoon or not since he's not flaring.
> ...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok second fish is copper with red wash.

Third fish is a blue crowntail and I hope that is not his permanent housing.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> Third fish is a blue crowntail and I hope that is not his permanent housing.


Yeah, that's not going to be enough space for your little guy. Tanxiren, may I direct you to the forum's *care sheet*? You'll find a lot of useful information there. 


Also, The Stig is gorgeous! His fins look like they were just dipped in bright red paint. My favorite episode of Top Gear is the Vietnam episode.


----------

